# JAVA Turtle



## XlabX (30. Nov 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren was ihr so von JAVA Turtle haltet, bzw. ob ihr es weiterempfehlen würdet oder andere Empfehlungen hättet?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Marco13 (30. Nov 2011)

Wenn das "irgendein" Turtle-Programm ist: Naja, man kann jemanden mit sowas an die Oberfläche des Programmierens heranführen, und es ist sehr zugänglich ("motivierender" als irgendeine Konsolenausgabe). Aber früher oder später sollte man auch "richtig" programmieren lernen....


----------



## Tomate_Salat (1. Dez 2011)

Ich halte davon nichts. Das sind Methoden die imho für Kleinkinder geeignet sind (Interesse wecken, damit sie es später *richtig* lernen).

Ich halte den Grundlagen und den Umgang mit einer richtigen IDE für wichtiger. Da lernst du wenigstens Klassen kennen, die du später auch wirklich verwendest.


----------

